# Catalyst 9.10 Final ist da !



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2009)

*Catalyst 9.10 Final ist da !

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

Der lang ersehnte Catalyst 9.10 ist da ! Dieses mal wurden zahlreiche Änderungen vorgenommen. Mit dabei ist endlich die volle Unterstützung der neuen Evergreengrafikkarten von AMD. Für die neuen HD5XXX ist nun auch der neue SGSSAA-Modus (Antialaising) dazu gekommen.
*
Operating Systems Supported:

*

Windows 7 32-bit version
 Windows 7 64-bit version
Windows Vista 32-bit version
Windows Vista 64-bit version
Windows XP Professional
Windows XP Home Edition
Windows XP Media Center Edition
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition
*New Features:

*GPU acceleration for the Windows 7 Drag and Drop video
converting application*:

*

This release of ATI Catalyst™ provides GPU support for the Windows 7 Drag and Drop video converter application found in the Windows 7 Operating System. This feature is supported on the ATI Radeon™ HD 5800, ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 and ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 Series of products.
Super Sample Anti-Aliasing for the ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series:



This release of ATI Catalyst™ provides support for a new Anti-Aliasing method on the ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series. Users can now experience the high level of anti-aliasing image quality using Super Sampling anti-aliasing while maintaining good performance
levels.
*Bugfixes:

**Resolved Issues for All Windows Operating Systems:

*

The video preview in Avivo™ Video - Basic Quality page in Catalyst Control Center no longer flickers while playing SD/HD Blu-ray titles
Underscan/Overscan settings for TV can now be applied from the Catalyst Control Center - TV Properties Adjustments page
The display mode page will now refresh properly when selecting another display from drop down menu in Catalyst Control Center with two displays connected in extended mode
"Component Video Properties" is no longer incorrectly listed under the "Quick Settings" tab under Catalyst Control Center - Basic view in extended mode
Changes to the Avivo™ Video Presets page in Catalyst Control Center can now be applied and will not revert back to the default settings
The "Use Application Settings" checkbox in Avivo™ Video Presets page can now be
unchecked in Catalyst Control Center
Changes to the “All Settings” and “Basic Quality” pages in Catalyst Control Center -Avivo™ Video will now be retained after reboot
Switching profile settings in Avivo™ Video - Basic Quality page now functions properly in Catalyst Control Center
*Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System:

*

EA Sports startup logo screen for "Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08" will no longer disappear or turn black
Ghostbusters video game no longer flickers between desktop and game play when anti-aliasing is set to 8X and game resolution set to 2560x1600
*Resolved Issues for the Windows Vista Operating System:

*

Enabling Screen Space Ambient Occlusion option in "Riddick 2 Dark Athena" no longer causes the game to fail under Multi-GPU configurations
Severe flickering no longer observed while running 3D games/samples on specific HDMI displays with Tripod and Quad CrossFire enabled configurations
Desktop flashing no longer observed after driver installation and reboot with systems configured with Radeon ASIC in the primary PCIe slot and Firestream ASIC in the secondary PCIe slot
"Combat Mission Shock Force" no longer fails after a duration of game play
Intermittent flashing no longer visible in Windows with ViewSonic VE150m displays
*Resolved Issues for the Windows XP Operating System:

*

Catalyst Control Center: The DTV (HDMI) Pixel Format settings will now be restored when a HDMI display is hotplugged back after a DVI display is hotplugged and unplugged during the interval to the same port
System no longer reboots or displays a black screen while executing ATI Stream applications with a particular combination of ASICs set as primary and secondary
"Force maximum performance clocks" option is now available for the second ASIC in the Catalyst Control Center system tray when two R700 ASICs are connected
Corruption no longer observed during Blu-ray DVD H.264/VC-1 content playback
Different Presets/Basic Color options can now be selected under Avivo™ Video in Catalyst Control Center Advanced View
*Download: *ATi-Forum
*Quellen:* 
Release Notes
ATi-Forum


----------



## push@max (22. Oktober 2009)

Endlich...werde ihn gleich mal installieren und schauen ob alles zuverlässig läuft.

Hoffentlich gibt es dann morgen oder am Wochenende Benchmarks.


----------



## der Türke (22. Oktober 2009)

ist das Programm nur für Ati gedacht? oder eignet sich das auch für Nvidia?


----------



## Explosiv (22. Oktober 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> ist das Programm nur für Ati gedacht? oder eignet sich das auch für Nvidia?


only ATi 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (22. Oktober 2009)

Mhmm....keine Leistungssteigerung...dabei...schade


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Oktober 2009)

Läst sich bei dem Treiber der SGSSAA-Modus auch für die HD48xx Karten wider aktivieren?


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2009)

oi, konnte eben unter win7 zocken ohne das der treiber abgeraucht wär oO bin ja begeistert. hoffentlich wars nich nur zufall.


----------



## wuz1mu (23. Oktober 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert... Die erhoffte Leistungssteigerung bei NFS:Shift lässt weiter auf sich warten!!! Viell. CAT.9.11 oder doch eher Patch#2 von EA???? Warten wir ab und sind gespannt..

gruß
wuz1mu

Niemehr ATI...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Oktober 2009)

wuz1mu schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert... Die erhoffte Leistungssteigerung bei NFS:Shift lässt weiter auf sich warten!!! Viell. CAT.9.11 oder doch eher Patch#2 von EA???? Warten wir ab und sind gespannt..
> 
> gruß
> wuz1mu
> ...



Schau in den NFS Thread, ATI hat bereits für NFS Shift optimiert was geht, wenn die Entwickler das nicht gebacken bekommen das Spiel richtig zu programmieren bringt das auch nix


----------



## mad1977 (23. Oktober 2009)

hi

hab son kleines prob mit dem neuen Treiber. der laest sich nicht bei installieren ( also nur der Treiber) catalyst und etc instaliert er . wenn ich denn nen neuestarte mache,zeigt er mir 9.7 an im catalyst. 
hab win 7 Rc 64bit os, zwei 4870 und nen Phenom II auf ne Dfi dk 790fxb platine.
weis da kein rat mehr.

hab voher den 9.9 drauf gehabt, alles ohne probs, und deinstalliert habe ich ihn auch vorher.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Oktober 2009)

hast du den vorherigen auch sauber deinstalliert?


----------



## mad1977 (23. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> hast du den vorherigen auch sauber deinstalliert?



jepp, alle ati produkte deinstalliert per ati deinstalation mannager


----------



## kuer (23. Oktober 2009)

mad1977 schrieb:


> jepp, alle ati produkte deinstalliert per ati deinstalation mannager


 

Als erstes. Kauf dir ein Betriebssystem.  Spass bei seite. Deinstalier den Treiber und den CCC. Dann instalier den Treiben von der Original CD. Danach den 9.10 drüber bügeln ohne zu deinstalieren. Dann sollt alles laufen. Win7 Ist als Vollverion schon auf dem MArkt. Da bekommt man auch Suport .  kleiner Tipp


----------



## kabinenbrunser (23. Oktober 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Als erstes. Kauf dir ein Betriebssystem.  Spass bei seite. Deinstalier den Treiber und den CCC. Dann instalier den Treiben von der Original CD. Danach den 9.10 drüber bügeln ohne zu deinstalieren. Dann sollt alles laufen. Win7 Ist als Vollverion schon auf dem MArkt. Da bekommt man auch Suport .  kleiner Tipp


 


ich bin eigentlich nich so und es is ja auch noch früh aber bitte Leute lest euch des nochmal durch was ihr da schreibt


----------



## Beulchen (23. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> oi, konnte eben unter win7 zocken ohne das der treiber abgeraucht wär oO bin ja begeistert. hoffentlich wars nich nur zufall.


  Ohha, wie wenig es doch braucht um ATI User Glücklich zu machen!


----------



## sethdiabolos (23. Oktober 2009)

wuz1mu schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert... Die erhoffte Leistungssteigerung bei NFS:Shift lässt weiter auf sich warten!!! Viell. CAT.9.11 oder doch eher Patch#2 von EA???? Warten wir ab und sind gespannt..
> 
> gruß
> wuz1mu
> ...




Was für Probleme hast Du in Shift? Mit meiner 4870er 512 MB konnte ich alles voll aufdrehen inkl. AA und AF und mit der 5850er brauch ich es nicht mal zu erwähnen. Da ist die Leistung einfach Granate.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (23. Oktober 2009)

Gute Nachricht! Meine erste ATI - HD 5870 - soll bald kommen .
Hoffentlich verläuft alles nach Plan.


----------



## Genghis99 (23. Oktober 2009)

NFS Shift ist programmiertechnisch Bullshit - Patch 1, paar Stunden Später Patch 1a - "Patch as Patch can"- Patchwork. Dafür kann ATI nix.

Aber ANNO1404 in Version 1.01 und Catalyst 9.10 laufen endlich - und da sind auch mehr FPS, weil die 8.66er Treiber schneller sind.


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Als erstes. Kauf dir ein Betriebssystem.  Spass bei seite. Deinstalier den Treiber und den CCC. Dann instalier den Treiben von der Original CD. Danach den 9.10 drüber bügeln ohne zu deinstalieren. Dann sollt alles laufen. Win7 Ist als Vollverion schon auf dem MArkt. Da bekommt man auch Suport .  kleiner Tipp


 Nenene, bloß nicht Treiber über Treiber bügeln. Wenn es richtig funktionieren soll erst einmal gaaanz offiziel mit dem Deinstaller entfernen. Anschliessend einen Drivercleaner benutzen. Aktuelle DX installieren, System neustarten und dann den neuen Treiber installieren. Eigentlich sollte dann alles i.O. sein, wenn nicht hilft OS-Neuinstallation bei hartnäckigen Treiberproblemen oft weiter(die man eigentlich aber auch nur bei únsachgemäßer Treiberinstallation bekommt) 

MfG


----------



## sebtb (23. Oktober 2009)

was heißt eigentl bei euch immer, dass NFS Shift nicht ordentlich läuft. was ist denn da? laggt es wie als wenn man 15-20fps hat? zumindest is es bei mir so oO hatte mit 285gtx 60fps und der neuen ist es unspielbar. Arma2 und OF2 sowie gta4 laufen dagegen wunderbar.


----------



## stefan.net82 (23. Oktober 2009)

na bitte!!!

den treiba werd ich mir gleich mal holen, geht doch ati!

lg,
stefan


----------



## VampiRos (23. Oktober 2009)

mad1977 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hab son kleines prob mit dem neuen Treiber. der laest sich nicht bei installieren ( also nur der Treiber) catalyst und etc instaliert er . wenn ich denn nen neuestarte mache,zeigt er mir 9.7 an im catalyst.
> hab win 7 Rc 64bit os, zwei 4870 und nen Phenom II auf ne Dfi dk 790fxb platine.
> ...



Windows 7 hat im Autoupdate den Catalyst 9.7 nicht als Optionales update sondern als Wichtiges Update. Warum? Keine Ahnung... habs deaktiviert bzw. Autoupdate auf manuell installation gestellt.. nun mache ich den Cata drauf den ich will... bei Automatischer INtallation wird der 9.7 immer draufgebügelt wenn du restartest...


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Oktober 2009)

Wann kann man den endlich unter Windows 7 die Seitenverhältnisse einstellen? Bei mir (Win7 HP x64 Final) ist das noch immer ausgegraut.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2009)

Seitenverhältnisse stellt man doch durch die entsprechende Auflösung ein??!!

MfG


----------



## wuz1mu (23. Oktober 2009)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Was für Probleme hast Du in Shift? Mit meiner 4870er 512 MB konnte ich alles voll aufdrehen inkl. AA und AF und mit der 5850er brauch ich es nicht mal zu erwähnen. Da ist die Leistung einfach Granate.



Wenn ich alles auf "Hoch" stelle mit aktiviertem AF ruckelt das Spiel sich was zurecht, dass es echt keinen Spaß macht!!!  Ich schätze ma im Karriere-Modus mit den KI-Gegnern macht es nicht mehr als 30fps, wobei aber Einstürze bis 10-15FPS die Regel sind...
Hab 2 4870X2 drinne mit nem i7 auf 3.4GHz und zocke GTA4 auf Max. in FullHD ohne Ruckler...?!?! Davon ab reisst die Kiste über 28k Punkte im 3DMark06 mit groben Settings...
Also an der Rohleistung des Systems dürfte es nicht liegen




> was heißt eigentl bei euch immer, dass NFS Shift nicht ordentlich läuft. was ist denn da? laggt es wie als wenn man 15-20fps hat? zumindest is es bei mir so oO hatte mit 285gtx 60fps und der neuen ist es unspielbar. Arma2 und OF2 sowie gta4 laufen dagegen wunderbar.



Genau wie du es beschrieben hast gehts mir auch...
Ruckelparty ohne Ende. Aber am meisten regt mich die Tatsache auf, dass für das Spiel ne Mittelklasse Nvidia Karte ausreicht, um es flüssig zu spielen...

Super..
BTT
wuz1mu


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Oktober 2009)

personen, die ihre HD5000-karten aus dem fenster werfen möchten, wenden sich bitte an mich mit anschrift und wegbeschreibung, ich steh dann unten vor dem fenster


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Oktober 2009)

Der 9.10 bringt unter XP einen kleinen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber dem inoffiziellen 8.66RC7 von MSI bei der 5850. Allerdings ist der Leistungszuwachs durch Übertakten ungewöhnlich gering. Wie kann das sein?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Oktober 2009)

HD5870 @ Win 7 x64

Seid gestern Nachmittag schon drauf, macht keine Probleme und hat in GTA auch ein paar Schatten bugs behoben 


p.s. 
ich bevorzuge neue Treiber einfach drüber zu bügeln 
nie Probleme damit gehabt!


----------



## kabinenbrunser (23. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ich bevorzuge neue Treiber einfach drüber zu bügeln
> nie Probleme damit gehabt!


 

so soll es auch sein hab es seit vista nich mehr anders gemacht, ausser ich wollte einen älteren Treiber installieren. Die Mainboard CD muss ich auch nicht mehr suchen wenn ich das Sys frisch auf setze. Bei XP war das noch anders


----------



## R33p3r (23. Oktober 2009)

ist der Anno 1404 bug gefixed worden ?


----------



## KTMDoki (23. Oktober 2009)

R33p3r schrieb:


> ist der Anno 1404 bug gefixed worden ?



wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre, ist dieser Fehler schon beim letzten Treiber-Update ausgebessert worden...

B2T:
werd den heute gleich zuhause ausprobieren


----------



## feivel (23. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand einen toshiba fernseher und eine ati?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

> Der 9.10 bringt unter XP einen kleinen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber dem inoffiziellen 8.66RC7 von MSI bei der 5850. Allerdings ist der Leistungszuwachs durch Übertakten ungewöhnlich gering. Wie kann das sein?



Wenn ich du wäre Oce mal deine CPU...da wirst du sehen das deine 5850 ach voll aus gelasst wird.
Also CPU auf ca 3.2GHz Ocen das wird das schon!


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, die CPU hat unter Last einen Multi von 8 (s. CPU Score).


----------



## Invidia (23. Oktober 2009)

gleich mal installen, mal sehen ob ich dann hawx in full hd auf AA8 zoggen kann. Hab ne HD4870 und nen E6600 @ 3,3 GHz leider 20fps bei AA8 und 40-60fps bei AA4. Macht das soviel aus?


----------



## RON1901 (23. Oktober 2009)

R33p3r schrieb:


> ist der Anno 1404 bug gefixed worden ?


 
Der wurde schon zu Zeiten des Catalyst 9.9 per Patch von UBI behoben.


----------



## R33p3r (23. Oktober 2009)

RON1901 schrieb:


> Der wurde schon zu Zeiten des Catalyst 9.9 per Patch von UBI behoben.




ah cool hab immer noch den 9.7 drauf deswegen  danke


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist zugut wie Installiert.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe noch denn 9.8 drauf das is der einzige der was an der 4850 an Leistung bringt !


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch denn 9.8 drauf das is der einzige der was an der 4850 an Leistung bringt !


Gibt es da irgendwelche Benches die das belegen, ich habe nämlich auch eine 4850. 

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir einfach denn Note druch gelesen und da stand halt was dazu dess wegen aber mom...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1045866-post26.html


----------



## derprivatmann (23. Oktober 2009)

nice, erstmal installieren^^


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Oktober 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/74357-catalyst-9-11-beta-ist-da.html#post1213225


----------



## Explosiv (23. Oktober 2009)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/74357-catalyst-9-11-beta-ist-da.html#post1213225



Hey das ist meine News, Werbung verboten  !

Nee, Spaß...ich werde mir gleich mal die Beta herunterladen, mal sehen ob ein Performencegewinn zu verzeichnen ist  . 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## mad1977 (23. Oktober 2009)

kuer schrieb:


> Als erstes. Kauf dir ein Betriebssystem.  Spass bei seite. Deinstalier den Treiber und den CCC. Dann instalier den Treiben von der Original CD. Danach den 9.10 drüber bügeln ohne zu deinstalieren. Dann sollt alles laufen. Win7 Ist als Vollverion schon auf dem MArkt. Da bekommt man auch Suport .  kleiner Tipp



orginal cd? das werf ich als erstes weg. zweitens hab ich nen orginales vista, wollt hat mal win 7 austesten und es gefaellt mir besser. werd es mir auch holen.



VampiRos schrieb:


> Windows 7 hat im Autoupdate den Catalyst 9.7 nicht als Optionales update sondern als Wichtiges Update. Warum? Keine Ahnung... habs deaktiviert bzw. Autoupdate auf manuell installation gestellt.. nun mache ich den Cata drauf den ich will... bei Automatischer INtallation wird der 9.7 immer draufgebügelt wenn du restartest...



werd da mal deaktivieren,und mal austesten. thanks



VampiRos schrieb:


> Windows 7 hat im Autoupdate den Catalyst 9.7 nicht als Optionales update sondern als Wichtiges Update. Warum? Keine Ahnung... habs deaktiviert bzw. Autoupdate auf manuell installation gestellt.. nun mache ich den Cata drauf den ich will... bei Automatischer INtallation wird der 9.7 immer draufgebügelt wenn du restartest...



ok, hat wunderbar gefunzt deine anleitung, hab jetz auch den 9.10 drauf ohne das win 7 meckert, oder ich


----------



## derprivatmann (23. Oktober 2009)

bei mir hats auch geklappt!!!!!!


----------



## Explosiv (23. Oktober 2009)

@mad1977 

Triplepost, why you not use the edit button  ?

Bei mir hat es auch einwandfrei geklappt. Ich habe einfach den neuen Catalyst drüber gebügelt.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## antigavur (24. Oktober 2009)

wo ist eigentlich die verdammte 3D gammaeinstellung hin? bin von ner 8er version umgestigen.


----------



## thysol (24. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich den Treiber installiert hatte war endlich dass Problem weg dass die 5870 auf 4870 Taktraten lief. Saubere Arbeit ATI.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2009)

meine 4870 läuft immernoch wie ne 4870 :'( sauerei ^^ aber hab bisher keinerlei macken mehr gehabt. bin echt begeistert.


----------



## RSX (24. Oktober 2009)

Spinn ich, oder haben sich die Anno 1404 Ladezeiten durch den Treiber und den Patch wirklich verkürzt?

Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Oktober 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> meine 4870 läuft immernoch wie ne 4870 :'( sauerei ^^ aber hab bisher keinerlei macken mehr gehabt. bin echt begeistert.



ähm, wie soll deine HD4870 denn sonst laufen?


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2009)

na mindestens wie ne 6890! ^^ nene, war schon spaßig gemeint *g* hatte übrigens wieder nen treiber abraucher -.- begeisterung is dahin. aber immerhin kommts mir atm stabiler vor.


----------



## RSX (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie kriegt man denn einen Treiber zum abschmieren?! Ich hab mit dem 9.10 bestimmt schon eine halbe Stunde Furmark im Xtreme Modus laufen gehabt und ein paar Spielstunden hingelegt und es ist nix abgeschmiert!

Gruß


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

RSX schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man denn einen Treiber zum abschmieren?! Ich hab mit dem 9.10 bestimmt schon eine halbe Stunde Furmark im Xtreme Modus laufen gehabt und ein paar Spielstunden hingelegt und es ist nix abgeschmiert!
> 
> Gruß



Das ist bei ATI kein Problem, das muss nichtmal beim zoggn geschehen. Ich habe schon viele Treiber durchgemacht, und irgendwie werden die nie besser, sondern es kommt immer irgendwas neues hinzu, was einen ärgert  

ATI ist zwar P/L-Mäßig günstiger, aber dafür hat Nvidia definitiv die besseren Treiber, sowie bessere Spieleunterstützung. Ich denke meine nächste wird wohl eine Nvidia werden  


PS: hab jetzt mal Cat. 9.10 installiert, bis jetzt läuft er rund.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Oktober 2009)

jo, das passiert im desktop oder teils sogar schonmal beim start im anmelde screen. mit dem 9.10 aber scheinbar fast garnichmehr. vorher braucht ich nen game nur anzusehn, da gings scho los - nu kann ich stundenlang zocken ohne das was passiert.


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

Also solche Probleme wie ihr hatte ich noch nie mit meinem Treiber, was macht ihr bloß für faxen  ? 
Ich Übertakte meine HD4870 bis zum geht nicht mehr und der Treiber strotzt nur vor Stabilität. 

P.S. Ich bin jemand, der einfach einen Treiber über den anderen bügelt und hatte auch da noch nie Probleme.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (26. Oktober 2009)

ich mach garnix. unter xp gleiche settings läuft alles problemlos. unter win7... einzig halt 32er xp/64er 7. ned das mein msdnaa 7 einen weg hat :/


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Also solche Probleme wie ihr hatte ich noch nie mit meinem Treiber, was macht ihr bloß für faxen  ?
> Ich Übertakte meine HD4870 bis zum geht nicht mehr und der Treiber strotzt nur vor Stabilität.
> 
> P.S. Ich bin jemand, der einfach einen Treiber über den anderen bügelt und hatte auch da noch nie Probleme.
> ...



Ich sag ja nicht das mich abstürze Plagen, sondern das die ATI-Treiber allgemein fürn Popo sind


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht das mich abstürze Plagen, sondern das die ATI-Treiber allgemein fürn Popo sind



Naja, zum Glück sind die Meinungen verschieden, ich finde Sie recht in Ordnung  .  

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, zum Glück sind die Meinungen verschieden, ich finde Sie recht in Ordnung  .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Meinung? Das ist Fakt. 


- HDTV Support ist böse (und mit Overscan/Underscan gibts etliche Probleme) 
- Crossfire funktioniert einfach nicht, solange bis man komplett Windows neu aufsetzt
- Crossfire skaliert schlechter (falls man es zum laufen bekommt ) 
- Kaum Spieleoptimierungen, oder erst Monate nach dem Release 
- Mit jedem neuen Treiber geht wieder irgendein Spiel nicht  
- instabile Treiber (stürzt gerne mal ohne Grund ab) 
usw usw usw.

Etliche Dinge die mich Plagen, die ich vorher mit Nvidia nicht hatte


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Meinung? Das ist Fakt.
> 
> 
> - HDTV Support ist böse (und mit Overscan/Underscan gibts etliche Probleme)
> ...



Und was willst Du mir jetzt mit deiner persönlichen Bug-Aufzählung sagen  ? 
Dann wechsel doch wieder zu nVIDIA, ist mir doch Schnuppe . 
Die Bugliste der nVIDIA-Treiber ist mindestens genau so lang. Es liegt nun bei Dir abzuwiegen welche Bugs Du von welchem Hersteller haben möchtest und welche nicht  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Soso, was hat man denn für Bugs in den Nvidiatreibern, die mindestens genauso schlimm und nervend sind?


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Soso, was hat man denn für Bugs in den Nvidiatreibern, die mindestens genauso schlimm und nervend sind?



 Schau mal hier nach : Link

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Oktober 2009)

*@Explosiv und Fr3@k*

ich habe ab einer bestimmten Stelle die folgenden Beiträge von euch gelöscht, falls noch nicht aufgefallen.

Unterschiedliche Meinungen schön und gut, aber immer sachlich dabei bleiben. Wenn ihr das nicht könnt, dann bitte außerhalb des Threads damit weiter machen.


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *@Explosiv und Fr3@k*
> 
> ich habe ab einer bestimmten Stelle die folgenden Beiträge von euch gelöscht, falls noch nicht aufgefallen.



Ist aufgefallen, Danke, war ja auch ziemlicher Unsinn was da stand ^^.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ist aufgefallen, Danke, war ja auch ziemlicher Unsinn was da stand ^^.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Schön das du es einsiehst  


BTW: ich habe nun mal Gothic 3 angezockt mit dem neuen Treiber. Seitdem habe ich wieder starke Laggs. Vorher mit dem 9.9 war das Spiel butterweich und hing nicht so oft. Ob ich mal den 9.11 testen sollte?


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Schön das du es einsiehst


Liegt wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters, wie auch immer .




Fr3@k schrieb:


> BTW: ich habe nun mal Gothic 3 angezockt mit dem neuen Treiber. Seitdem habe ich wieder starke Laggs. Vorher mit dem 9.9 war das Spiel butterweich und hing nicht so oft. Ob ich mal den 9.11 testen sollte?



Den Treiber findest Du hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/74357-catalyst-9-11-beta-ist-da.html

Funktioniert bei mir bisher ganz gut, ein leichtes Frames+ konnte ich auch feststellen. 
Btw. Ist mir aufgefallen, das Du eine 512MB-Karte hast, wo es in manchen Spieletiteln mit hoher Auflösung recht eng werden kann. 
Wenn der Speicher voll ist, werden die Daten ausgelagert, ergo kann es deshalb zu Rucklern kommen (Vermutung in deinem Fall). 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters, wie auch immer .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein das ist nicht Problem. 

1. Ruckel es schon beim Spielstart wie sau
2. Lief es wie gesagt vorher mit dem 9.9 butterweich 
3. dauert es bis der SPeicher vollläuft, und das ist mir noch nie passiert. Bis jetzt bin ich gut mit den 512MB gefahren  

Ich werde dann mal den 9.11 testen, und wenn der auch so ist, werde ich wohl wieder den 9.9 nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2009)

@freak

Was auch immer du für Probleme hast, mach mal folgendes. Hilft bei mir auch immer wenn mal die NvidiaTreiber oder die ATI Treiber Probleme machen.

Deinstalliere diese mit dem offiziellen Deinstaller. Danach verwendest du einen Drivercleaner. Anschliessend installierst du die aktuellste DX Version und startest neu. Dann installierst du den aktuellen "offiziellen" Treiber und schaust ob das Problem immernoch besteht. Es ist auch nicht verkehrt zu testen ob die GPU evtl. defekt ist, mit Benches oder Ähnliches. Ansonsten vergiss auch nicht das du Win7 nutzt, ein neues OS, dass kann auch shcon einmal in Verbindung mit jungfreulichen Treibern zu unerklärlichen Problemen führen.

Ich hatte noch nie ernsthafte Probleme mit GPU Treibern und wenn mal etwas war hat eine ordentliche Neuinstallation dieser für Behebung des Problems geführt.

Good luck!!

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Drivercleaner? 

Es gibt wirklich noch Menschen die das benutzen? OMG 


Und nur so nebenbei, ich habe den vorherigen Komplett deinstalliert, ich weiß wie es geht.   

Defekt ist meine GPU ganz sicher nicht, dann würden nicht laggs kommen sondern Bildfehler


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2009)

Ach Mensch, dass konnte ich ja nicht wissen das du so wissend bist und gar keine Nett gemeinte Hilfe benötigst

Dann kommt halt eben die Standartantwort:
99% aller Fehler sitzen vor dem Rechner. 

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ach Mensch, dass konnte ich ja nicht wissen das du so wissend bist und gar keine Nett gemeinte Hilfe benötigst
> 
> Dann kommt halt eben die Standartantwort:
> 99% aller Fehler sitzen vor dem Rechner.
> ...




Da hast du Recht (Als IT-Systemelektroniker im Systemhaus merken wir es tagtäglich bei unseren Kunden   . Aber wieso redest du von Fehlern? 

Ich habe lediglich meine erfahrung mit dem 9.10 gepostet, was willst du?  

Kannst es auch Benchmark nennen. 


9.9 = Gothic 3 = ohne Ruckler (vllt. alle 20min mal ein Nachladeruckler, liegt aber am Game) 

9.10 = Gothic 3 = immer kleine Laggs 


Deswegen werrde ich auch den Cat 9.11 mal testen. Wenn bei ihm das gleiche ist, werde ich wieder den 9.9 draufpacken, solange bis ich Gothic 3 durchgespielt habe


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2009)

Wurde eventuell zwischen dem Treiberupdate auch das Spiel geupdated, bzw. wird das Spiel mit dem neuem Treiber mit zusätzlichen Modis(SSA etc.) gespielt?
Tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen Spielern auf?

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

nein. Ich habe nur den Treiber gewechselt zum Test (da ja viele ein FPS-Zuwachs bekommen)


----------



## DaStash (27. Oktober 2009)

Und tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen Spielern auf?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Oktober 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und tritt der Fehler auch bei anderen Spielern auf?



Hab nur Risen und G3 zur Zeit drauf. Ich denke es wird nur in G3 sein. 

Der Treiber und das Game harmonieren wohl nicht so gut.


----------

